# Whats the best BluRay to show off my HT?



## ru4au

Just looking for something with flash appeal....soundtrack and picture.


----------



## tonyvdb

Transformers DOTM, any of the recent animated films as well.


----------



## TypeA

Avatar


----------



## jaymz

Master and Commander on BluRay.

Jim


----------



## WRYKER

For sound Master and Commander is used (make sure you bass can handle it!). Any recent Pixar picture looks amazing. Casino Royale - opening sequence. I sit people down and play the first 5-10 minutes of Disney's Cars (the first one). I crank up the volume so the person feels the cars going around their head while watching the amazing picture. I've also used Ratatouille with the scene when the old woman finds the rats home in her attic and begins shooting at them.


----------



## OZZIERP

TypeA said:


> Avatar


I will second this .


----------



## dduval

You should get a DTS Blu ray Demo disc. I just got volume 16 and it's great to show off your gear.

I got mine off ebay. You can search "dts blu ray demo disc 16"

Has Tron, Red, Source Code, X-men, etc. good stuff to crank it to. You can check out the other volumes as well...


----------



## ru4au

I like the system demo idea....sounds like a plan....let someone else do the work of compiling the best material in one disc...done I'm buying one


----------



## WRYKER

After seeing that post I went to check them out too. I 'might' buy one but since I already have plenty of BD 2D & 3D BD's that sites list to use as a reference disc I don't 'need' to buy one.


----------



## dduval

Yes, you will love the demo disc. I looked at other volumes, but ended up ordering volume 16. I thought that disc had the best stuff on it.

What's cool is for the most part you get the very best clip of each movie. The Tron, source code and X-men really are great, great picture and awesome LFE. Even "Red" with Bruce Willis surprised me, the gunshots hit really hard.  Jurassic Park was pretty cool as well. All in all, a great demo disc. :T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

All of the above...and "The Police: Certifiable".


----------



## OZZIERP

As for a music Blu-ray 's Davd Gilmour Live At The Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Dwight Angus

Transformer DOTM
TRON
THOR


----------



## JBrax

1. Transformers DOTM
2. Tron
3. How to train your dragon
4. Batman dark knight
5. Battle Los Angeles


----------



## megageek

Avatar for picture and sound yogi bear for picture (dont believe me?, check it out!) as well. For sound, transformers, the incredibles, real steel, top gun still sounds good too. For projectors id go with IMAX hubble, IMAX super speedway, IMAX grand canyon adventure, BBC planet earth. Theyre made for huge screens so look better on a big pj screen!!


----------



## PTAaron

I use the Home Theater Demo Disc 2 - it's a free download at another forum... Has a ton of great clips. For visuals, LFE, and surround sound...


EDIT: I never finished my thought! For visuals I love the clip from Rango - scene whether is about to get into a shoot out and the big bird lands behind him (haven't seen the movie so I don't know the rest of the story); for LFE I like the ship coming out of the ground scene in War of the Worlds or the shuttle launches on the Hubble IMAX movie (not on the demo disc); for surround I can't really pick a favorite...


----------



## ozar

Avatar and Hugo are my favorite blu-ray showoff discs, whether in 2D or 3D. The picture and sound in both are very good, although I wasn't overly thrilled with the story itself in Hugo. Inception is probably another good one.


----------



## Zeitgeist

I'm kinda meh about the story in Avatar, but the audio/video is strong.

Tron Legacy is a good one too.


----------



## ratm

JBrax said:


> 1. Transformers DOTM
> 2. Tron
> 3. How to train your dragon
> 4. Batman dark knight
> 5. Battle Los Angeles


Yup...


----------



## showcattleguy

Kung fu panda or megamind... you can't beat dreamworks animation


----------



## ryansboston

A movie that is very intense with plenty of flash that I don't think has been mentioned yet is Fast Five- plenty of great bass/ surround effects. The scene that blows people out of the water is the vault robbery/ chase scene. It is RIDICULOUS!! :yikes:

I have plenty of friends that don't care for any of the Fast & Furious movies but all agree that scene is amazing- especially if you have a hard-hitting sub. Usually when I show it, I turn the sub up a few dbs hot for added "fun" (although the way the sound is mixed it's completely unnecessary) they are just sitting back in awe with jaws dropped and ask to watch it again and again, or want to just watch the whole movie...


----------



## GranteedEV

Inception. Plain. And. Simple. :bigsmile:

Everything about it is just fantastic.


----------



## Zeitgeist

GranteedEV said:


> Inception. Plain. And. Simple. :bigsmile:
> 
> Everything about it is just fantastic.


Inception with the boring parts edited out.  It does have some fantastic CG and LFE.

Movie seemed to run a little long..


----------



## GranteedEV

Zeitgeist said:


> Inception with the boring parts edited out.  It does have some fantastic CG and LFE.
> 
> Movie seemed to run a little long..


I have to disagree on that one too. The writing and execution were as good as it got. I would have loved it without the eye/ear candy


----------



## Zeitgeist

Ok Ok - I'll rewatch it and give it a second chance...
onder:


----------



## doublejroc

I re-watched Sherlock Holmes this weekend and it was great for surround. Now, I also watched half of Immortals this weekend and I can't remember which movie it occurred, but my hair was actually 'blowing in the wind' because of the sound. Intense!


----------



## JBrax

The Art of Flight is a must see! I had read that it was impressive and impressive it was. Both picture and audio are reference material.


----------



## megageek

JBrax said:


> The Art of Flight is a must see! I had read that it was impressive and impressive it was. Both picture and audio are reference material.


Is that the IMAX one? If so, yeh, i wanna see that!!


----------



## TypeA

JBrax said:


> The Art of Flight is a must see! I had read that it was impressive and impressive it was. Both picture and audio are reference material.


:unbelievable: Oh wow. Ill own this one. Thanks very impressive.


----------



## JBrax

biach said:


> Is that the IMAX one? If so, yeh, i wanna see that!!


Yes I believe that to be the one. I ordered mine from Amazon and it came with both the DVD and a Blu Ray. The LFE is awesome especially during the avalanche scenes.


----------



## JBrax

TypeA said:


> :unbelievable: Oh wow. Ill own this one. Thanks very impressive.


Definately worth owning.


----------



## gorb

GranteedEV said:


> Inception. Plain. And. Simple. :bigsmile:
> 
> Everything about it is just fantastic.


Agreed.

I also agree with Avatar, Tron, The Dark Knight, Casino Royale, and Transformers DOTM. I'm sure many of the others mentioned are worth using as a demo disc but I've not seen them so I can't say for sure.

Isn't Baraka supposed to have super high picture quality? I own it, but never got around to watching it >_>

Anyway, for other recommendations, I'd say Quantum of Solace, some of the Harry Potter movies, Final Fantasy Advent Children, Lord of the Rings series, and/or The Island.


----------



## Technosponge

Hugo has a fantastic video and 7.1 DTS MA audio track. If one has 3D capable system I would consider this on par with Avatar for quality.


----------



## OZZIERP

Baraka is both stunning color and detail wise definitely will show off a display and at the same time show its weakness on a side by side comparison.


----------



## ru4au

Thanks for all the advice from everyone...awesome


----------



## koyaan

JBrax said:


> The Art of Flight is a must see! I had read that it was impressive and impressive it was. Both picture and audio are reference material.


I checked Netflix and couldn't find anything named "Art of Flight". could you possibly mean "Magic of Flight" ?
From what I've learned for my perception,
I'd go wit those who favor Inception.


----------



## JBrax

The Art of Flight is the title. Look it up on Amazon. Amazing!


----------



## Technosponge

^+ 1. It should be called art of demo material. I'm not much interested in snowboarding but this is incredible.


----------



## JBrax

koyaan said:


> I checked Netflix and couldn't find anything named "Art of Flight". could you possibly mean "Magic of Flight" ?
> From what I've learned for my perception,
> I'd go wit those who favor Inception.


Did you find it?


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE

Transformers DOTM: I start with the surround sound intro, then fast forward to where the whole city starts getting blown up.

One on my favorite demos is the beginning of "Bolt". Bolt is an animated movie about a _movie superhero dog_. The opening sequence is SERIOUSLY AWESOME!!! Just make sure your subs can handle it before you crank it UP!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## JBrax

I watched The Art of Flight for a 2nd time last night with some friends and they seem to think it's now my best demo Blu Ray. There are avalanche scenes that dig extremely deep and had my sub rumbling deep. The picture quality is reference material with the bright neon clothing against the white snowy background. Buy this title even if snowboarding doesn't interest you and I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## megageek

Yep! Got me a copy of 'art of flying' and its pretty sweet! Even the dolby digital thing at the start is great! Had to turn my sub down a bit tho. Its just too boomy.


----------



## ozar

My copy of _The Art of Flight_ is coming tomorrow... can't wait to watch while shaking some walls and windows!


----------



## JBrax

ozar said:


> My copy of The Art of Flight is coming tomorrow... can't wait to watch while shaking some walls and windows!


It's not so much about the shake as it is the pristine picture and equally impressive soundtrack. There is some shake but this one isn't really about raw bass. More just a total package of reference playback.


----------



## jaymz

The train wreck scene from early in "Super 8" is pretty impressive.

Jim


----------



## ozar

Got a chance to watch _The Art of Flight_ on blu-ray this morning and found the video and audio both to be totally spectacular! This is definitely a good disc for use in showing off one's home theater system.

I thought the avalanches might throw off a little more bass than they did, but I'm not complaining because there were plenty of good bass tones elsewhere. The package seems a little expensive at $26, but I don't regret purchasing it. On the other hand, it would have been nice to spend less by having the option to purchase the blu-ray disc alone, without the bundled dvd copy.


----------

